# Battery indicator request



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

Can someone, anyone upload a gb blur style blue battery indicator with 10% increments that I can flash onto hexen rom?

Please and thank you.

Sent from my D2G running HeXen


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there a guide on how to specifically replace the battery icon?

I would love to have 1% battery increments, but I'm guessing it has more to do with the CyanogenMod framework.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

It is possible to edit in 1% battery increments to show on the battery icon, but you would have to create each increment icon on your own. You'd also have to edit the drawable xml, which tells the system what icon to display at what % battery, and the stat_sys_battery.xml to include the new values. Not sure if this would work on 2.2 hexen but...
Aside: If anyone's interested, I have a Droid3 blur theme (for cm theme engine) that I took off of xda and modified to include 10% battery increments. Also some lockscreen and extra theme changes to go with it.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

If we've found a way to get reliable 1% battery increments, why isn't this the standard, like on every other phone?

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't ask me, it's just how whoever designed blur/sense/touchwiz felt like it should be. This is one thing I find crazy annoying though, to be honest. I mean, no one followed Apple's example of 10% battery icons (yes, they are 10%, I've checked on my old iPod). Personally, I find 10% or 5% increments the best, there's no constant worry of battery running out/low. Plus the hassle of creating nearly 100 images is pretty annoying. As much as I dislike Apple, they did do that right.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

dev area is for dev releases only.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

ExodusC said:


> If we've found a way to get reliable 1% battery increments, why isn't this the standard, like on every other phone?
> 
> Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


Because it doesnt read correctly on d2g. We have 1% on cm4d2g but theres "jumps" in the readings....


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

What method does the Circle Battery Widget app use to determine what percentage the battery is at? From watching it, it doesn't seem to be an estimate- it seems reliable.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

ExodusC said:


> What method does the Circle Battery Widget app use to determine what percentage the battery is at? From watching it, it doesn't seem to be an estimate- it seems reliable.
> 
> Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


It is except for on cm with 1%. Something with it isnt reading right so they both have the jumps....


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

So, we could potentially use whatever polling method Circle Battery Widget uses to poll for 1% increments to implement an accurate reading on other ROMs?

If I understand you correctly, it's a CyanogenMod problem at the moment, right?

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

You could use the uot kitchen and make one.

My ADR6400L is just as good as your PG86100.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

ExodusC said:


> So, we could potentially use whatever polling method Circle Battery Widget uses to poll for 1% increments to implement an accurate reading on other ROMs?
> 
> If I understand you correctly, it's a CyanogenMod problem at the moment, right?
> 
> Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


Not even that. Its a d2g only problem as far as i know (Its not a problem on d2/x)


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Not even that. Its a d2g only problem as far as i know (Its not a problem on d2/x)


Of course it is... The D2G is always the one afflicted with mysterious bugs.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably b/c we're borrowing d2 stuff and missing proper gb libs


----------

